# This & That



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

```
<p><strong>The Future of EOS Lenses

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Busted!</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">As I mentioned in “CR’s Take”, it didn’t seem overly viable.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">A CR2-3 source has been telling me another non L EF prime is on the close horizon.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>1Ds Mark IV

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The first words about the camera in a while came in today. It was suggesting the camera would be a post Photokina camera.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>New Video Camera Format

<span style="font-weight: normal;">2 folks have said a new interchangeable lens video camera would be shown at Photokina.Ã‚Â Canon has paid close attention to Sony & Panasonic.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>EVIL (Eletronic Viewfinder Interchangable Lens)

<span style="font-weight: normal;">There’s something on the horizon from Nikon. However, Canon will be the last to the party.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">I have a funny feeling that whenever Canon enters the segment, they’ll be the first one to do it 100% right. Or am I kidding myself?</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">Before you ask; Yes, I like the “EVIL” acronym.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Polansky (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: This & That*

Not buying this rumour either. Especially because of the probable Nikon announcement, which I find hard to believe too.

I do believe however that Canon will announce a EOS camera on the 26th though.


----------



## J. McCabe (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: This & That*



Canon Rumors said:


> A CR2-3 source has been telling me another non L EF prime is on the close horizon.



I wish this would be an EF 24mm f/2 USM, but my guess this would be an EF-S 60mm f/2.8 H-IS Macro USM mk II, or maybe an EF-S normal lens.


----------



## illogict (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: This & That*

The EF 28mm f/1.8 USM makes a great normal lens for the APS-C cameras in my opinion. It has almost been stuck to my camera since I got it.


----------

